# Dr. Tobias Horse Liniment



## bostaurus (Nov 28, 2016)

It has been awhile since I posted.  Thought to start with this run of Tobias Horse Liniments.  The first in line is pontiled, the next is hinge-mold with the remaining two key-mold.  The third in line is the only flint glass one I have seen.  Like to know if anyone has seen another.  Looking for an iron-pontiled one to add to the line-up.


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 28, 2016)

Close up of the flint glass Horse Liniment.  Lots of character.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 29, 2016)

Those are really nice. I'm like you, would HAVE to have an Iron Pontil example if they exist. Do they?


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 29, 2016)

I am not really sure....but I did not think flint glass ones existed either.I am waiting for that cobalt blue one.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 1, 2016)

So that's why I can't get one.  You've got 'em all!   Those are great!


----------

